# IPOD nano 8Go s'éteint et s'allume tout seul



## rcoz2000 (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

ma fille a un problème avec son ipod nano 8go qui avait ue garantie de 1 and jusqu'au 28/06/2011. Voici le problème : il est impossible de le démarrer sans l'avoir connecter à une USB. Une fois connecté, la pomme s'affiche mais après il n'affiche pas que la batterie est en charge. Il vient au menu principal.
On voit que la batterie est vide. Après quelques secondes, il s'éteint et se rallume. Je n'arrive pas à la connecter sur mon PC qui me marque qu'il a mal fonctioné donc non inconnu. J'ai essayé de le réinitailiser mais sans succés.

Es-ce donc la batterie qui est morte. Si oui peut-on la changer ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## CineStudent (25 Août 2011)

Salut,
Essaye de le restaurer (si t'arrive a le connecter sur Itunes) mais sinon tu vas voir dans les réglages de l'ipod (je sais pas lequel c'est mais il y a les réglages sur tout les ipods) la restauration effecera tout ce qui est sur l'ipod mais c'est mieux que de le laisser comme il est (enfin je pense  et si b1 le problème persiste ça ne servirai a rien de l'envoyer en réparation (a pars si il y a des donnés super super importante dedans (ce que je doute fort)) parce que tu dépenserai plus d'argent pour le faire réparer que si tu le changeais, la technologie avance, il est bon de se mettre a jour, et si c'est juste pour écouter de la musique (on trouve des ipods shuffle vraiment pas cher) donc regarde pour la restauration, et non tu ne peux pas changer la batterie tu es obligé de l'envoyer en réparation chez Apple, dommage que la garantie soit expirée. ++ Michael.


----------

